# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Visual Basic-like language for Android [Project]

## Giorgos_xou

Hi all

Recently I decided after quite a long time to give a chance to an old free and open-source project I had developed with a guy**, dedicated for creating android application using a visual studio like environment and a visual basic-like language* ... Here is my project~ : Andromeda Project

If people appreciate and like my project I promise that I will make it (really) powerful (as the page says) and fix my old childish code  .

** For now it is only me working on the compiler and ide too and i might need some help from you people  :Smilie:  .
* (for now.. my goal is to make it capable of supporting any programming language as the page says).
~please read the ''important'' section in my project before you judge my code and my application.



How it Works:

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Since this isn't a question, and is certainly more than a code snippet, I felt that the Utilities forum was the best place for the thread.

----------


## Giorgos_xou

> Since this isn't a question, and is certainly more than a code snippet, I felt that the Utilities forum was the best place for the thread.


Thanks you for moving it  :Smilie:  , because i wasn't really sure where to post it.

----------


## adulador

Giorgios,

Your project seems very interesting. I reached this post looking for ways to make a VBA like language compiler for a "MiniExcel" I designed (ironically, via Excel VBA UserForms, with no grids, and no ListBoxes). Right now I have been translating the 471 Excel formulas to VBA, at least a mockup for them declaring all variables. Still have to get into the maths to get them finished. Getting this ported to Android as a lightweight Excel would be very nice.

Also, as per VBA related, I have arranged (for my purposes only) the code to get an WYSIWYG UserForm crafted from an Excel.Worksheet, and programmed, using a flexible DOM tree of objects, and half the way to declare related controls functions and UDT (user defined Type) to get all them working (new, insert, delete, edit, sort,...) as if a Database have to be programmed.

Getting back to Andromeda IDE, it exceeds my actual programming skills, as it has been done with VisualStudio. But it's very promising, and I should take a deep look inside (have to learn a bit more about Visual Studio,  :Blush:  ). Would like to contribute in development, if you are interested. Anyway, I will start learning from your code... (I'm really tempted to port this to an Excel-VBA environment  :Big Grin:  )

Kind regards

----------


## Giorgos_xou

adulador,

I am so sorry for having so many days to reply but duo to exams and some other things i couldn't find the time.

I really love the reason that made you want to contribute in the development, because it is pretty much a simmilar reason to how i wanted to start working on this project. It was a specific android application that i had on a paper but i was never able to create it duo to my lack of knowledge on some languages and my "day by day" stressed school program that didnt allow me to have free time. (and for other reasons except of "the main"/"this reason" that pushed me forward to actually do it)

*"Anyway, I will start learning from your code..."*
Even if the code was written with passion, Trust me, i was a kido that was writing a code until 3am the day before school, with a knowledge which was gotten just from the Internet. The code has to be quite a little bit reconstructed and reformed! lol :P .

But! anyway. I dont really know what are your knowledges on programming but if you want to help there are two parts that you can, the compiler or the IDE itself. Compiler needs someone that knows plenty about java for android and The IDE itself needs someone that has enough understanding of VB.NET. I am really forwored to work with you if you are intrested and you can but first you have to only prommise me one thing that this project will stay free and open source as i had promised to the owner of the (updated version of) compiler (first created by Google with the name "Simple" ), Louis.

You can contact me on gmail (gxousos@gmail.com) or skype (Giorgos_xou ®) for more info.
(sorry if i have any mistake or if i have written anything wrong it is because i was awake all night till 8am)

Kind regards and thanks for reading and showing your appreciation for this project, means alot to me.

----------

